# CBS Atlanta "Guard Dog Test"



## Carter Simpson

Georgia K9 National Training Center's Jeff Schettler goes into people's homes while they're gone to see how their dogs react, all caught on camera. Nothing surprising here, but I thought it was good A) that the local news was interested at all and B) that maybe the general public will stop seeing their untrained dogs as forces to be reckoned with.

http://www.cbsatlanta.com/video?autoStart=true&topVideoCatNo=default&clipId=7947249

6 min. video, 15 sec advertisement in front.


----------



## brad robert

pretty sure this has been put up before but i agree a wake up for some


----------



## Carter Simpson

brad robert said:


> pretty sure this has been put up before but i agree a wake up for some


My local CBS aired this last night and Jeff just put it on his Facebook today. If there's a similar one I'd love to see that one, too.


----------



## Bob Scott

"Wake up call". Not hardly cause I know MY my dog will protect my house. 
Most will STILL believe that. :roll:](*,)


----------



## Bob Scott

David C! Are you moonlighting again? :twisted: ;-)


----------



## Dave Colborn

Bob Scott said:


> David C! Are you moonlighting again? :twisted: ;-)


Ha ha. No. I learned my lesson after wasting two days (two days I'll never get back) of my life and mine and Nicoles money. Scenery wasn't even that nice in CA. 

There were a couple dogs that could learn to do a better job, I think. The 12 yo brittney spaniel. Come on, lady, now everyone knows what kind of sense you have.. This is a huge indicator of where our country is. 40 years ago, less would have believed their dogs would bite, and more would have bit. I'd almost bet on it. Common sense isn't. What were the people's addresses in the video?

I love the "pit bull" looking thing doing what most of them will. Being a good pitbull. Hopefully someone will use that video in court to show what the muscly bull breeds are all about, to humans. Offered a lot of cool behaviors.

I'd like to see them do it with protection dogs, without the cue of equipment, somehow. Don't know how to do it without getting the bad guy eaten up if it goes bad. There would probably be more hurt hearts with "trained" protection dogs.


----------



## Karen M Wood

I think it's funny the Staffy Bull is mentioned as a "Pit Bull" Which while true in that they were the origional bull and terrier cross they are known as the "Nanny dog" in europe. Because they are so friendly. Brittany, well most i've met are barky, burglers are not hip to yapping dogs. But not even a tad aggressive. The rest well they did their best.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Dave Colborn said:


> Ha ha. No. I learned my lesson after wasting two days (two days I'll never get back) of my life and mine and Nicoles money. Scenery wasn't even that nice in CA.


Dave,

Hardly wasted. You provide entertainment for the entire WDF
and created a video that will live on the Internet forever ;-)


----------



## Brian McQuain

Thomas Barriano said:


> Dave,
> 
> Hardly wasted. You provide entertainment for the entire WDF
> and created a video that will live on the Internet forever ;-)


 
I know it puts a smile on my face every time I think of it.


----------



## Robley Smith

Show and tell for those of us too new to know about this video?


----------



## Carter Simpson

Robley Smith said:


> Show and tell for those of us too new to know about this video?


I'm embarrassed to be the one to direct you to it, as a big fan of working Airedales, but just search "High Country Airedales" on Youtube. First result should be "Airedale test."

edit: And it's a shame that that's the first result when you search for High Country Airedales. Would be great to see some videos of dogs from there doing some actual work (and I'm not being disingenuous).


----------



## Patrick Murray

I wonder if that GSD would have gotten into him good if he hadn't been wearing the bite suit. After all, if the dog "nips" his actual leg and the guy feels it and shows any reaction the dog could feed off of that and embolden the dog to attack with more confidence and force. A truer test would have been to send the trainer in sans any equipment. It's probably likelly the result would have been the same but the trainer may very well have behaved differently knowing that we wasn't impervious to attack and the dog may have then responded differently too. Who the hell knows, eh? Hmmm. :-k


----------



## Patrick Murray

Carter Simpson said:


> I'm embarrassed to be the one to direct you to it, as a big fan of working Airedales, but just search "High Country Airedales" on Youtube. First result should be "Airedale test.
> 
> edit: And it's a shame that that's the first result when you search for High Country Airedales. Would be great to see some videos of dogs from there doing some actual work (and I'm not being disingenuous).


Is this the video?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxTCRmaauE4


----------



## Robley Smith

As a novice I am going to go out on a limb and say those reactions weren't a "breed" thing, but rather an "untrained dog" thing.

As for the first videos, I wonder if the untrained dogs would have had a greater reaction to the intruder if they knew there was someone home. Someone to protect, someone to alert who might protect them and their home? Specifically IN the home, say at night with their master sleeping.


----------



## Bob Scott

Robley, you have to know the whole, loooong story. It's somewhere in the files here.


----------



## Michael Swetz

Has Don even posted here since that happened?


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Don started by recognizing the flaws in his thinking but then he started posted rationalizations and excuses then he started posting nonsense and wound up getting himself banned.


----------



## Amy Swaby

Patrick Murray said:


> A truer test would have been to send the trainer in sans any equipment.


Or even just the hidden style suits. I'm pretty sure for most dogs seeing that giant bulky thing detracts from half the test in most cases. It's like twice the size of even 'urban' clothing and changes how you move.


----------



## Amy Swaby

Lol I know we noticed that they called a staffordshire a pitbull but did anyone else notice them call it a stratforshire and spell it strafforshire?


----------

